# [RISOLTO]Usare www-client/seamonkey-bin

## silvius

Ho sempre avuto installato:

```

www-client/seamonkey
```

Ora vorrei utilizzare il 

```

www-client/seamonkey-bin
```

ho fatto :

```

emerge -C www-client/seamonkey

emerge --oneshot www-client/seamonkey-bin
```

Ma al successivo :

```
emerge -uDNpv world
```

mi richiede 

```

www-client/seamonkey
```

Come posso fare ?

Devo cambiare le dipendenze in qualche ebuild ? o togliere qualche use da make.conf ?

EDIT:

le mie USE:

```
USE=" mplayer amuled mplayerplug-in nptl nptlonly -ipv6 firefox xcomposite -doc -apm lm_sensors gtk -gnome nvidia samba pcmcia kde qt dvd alsa cdr mozilla java nsplugin browserplugin userlocales usb dvdr win32codecs real win32codecs hal ldap v4l xml v4l2 X pdf glitz dell unicode"
```

SalutoLast edited by silvius on Sun Oct 28, 2007 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

controlla chi richiede il pacchetto con 

```
emerge -uNDpvt world
```

----------

## silvius

```
emerge -uDNptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" [?]

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" [?]

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pertty -postgres -qt-copy -sqlite -xinerama" [1]

[ebuild     U ]    net-print/cups-1.2.12-r1 [1.2.10-r1] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam png samba ssl tiff -php -ppds -slp" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2  USE="opengl -cairo -gnome -no-seamonkey" [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/seamonkey-1.1.5  USE="crypt java ldap -debug -gnome -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznopango -moznoroaming -postgres -xforms -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="gtk nls quicktime -divx -gmedia (-mplayer-bin) -realmedia -wmp" LINGUAS="it -da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN"

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.8  USE="java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,606 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new), Size of downloads: 36,606 kB
```

C'è mplayer che mi richiede anche firefox NON -bin......che faccio qui ? Tolgo la USE firefox ?

Mentre eclipse mi richiede seamonkey...come è corretto procedere in questi casi ?

Saluto

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

basta che attivi la use xulrunner e levi le use firefox e seamonkey. Inoltre ti richiedera' l'installazione del pacchetto xulrunner al posto di firefox o seamonkey. Tutto questo e' inevitabile perche' alcuni programmi che si appoggiano a gecko (motore di rendering di firefox e mozilla e altri) hanno bisogno delle sue librerie per compilarsi correttamente. Con il mio metodo eviti di avere 400 browser sparsi in giro per il sistema anche se poi fondamentalmente cambia poco o nulla.

----------

## dark_knight

Secondo me c'è anche un altro problema. La versione di Eclipse che usi (dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2) è un pochino vecchiotta, ed è stata rimossa da portage il 25 aprile di quest'anno. Quella versione dell'ebuild utilizzava una USE dalla semantica opposta (cioè dovevi aggiungere "no-seamonkey" alle flags per rompere la dipendenza con quest'ultimo). Il suggerimento di MeMyselfAndI (cioè togliere esplicitamente le use "firefox" e "seamonkey") sortirà il suo effetto solo se aggiornerai all'ultima versione stabile di Eclipse (eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2 su tutte le architetture).

Altrimenti, se per qualche motivo vuoi rimanere con la versione vecchia, aggiungi anche "no-seamonkey" alle tue USE.

----------

## silvius

Stavo provando adesso, solo che attualmente :

```

emerge -uDNpvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2 [3.2] USE="cairo* opengl -branding% -gnome -seamonkey% (-no-seamonkey%)" 80,586 kB

[nomerge      ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="gtk nls quicktime -divx -gmedia (-mplayer-bin) -realmedia -wmp" LINGUAS="it -da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN"

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.8  USE="java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,606 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse penmount synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/xinit-1.0.4  USE="-debug -minimal" [?]

[nomerge      ]   x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" [?]

[nomerge      ]    net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8  USE="pam" [?]

[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% (-selinux) -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 886 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.4-r5] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads -tk -ucs2" 7,977 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r1 [1.2.17] 232 kB
```

c'è "mplayerplug" che vuole installare firefox, anche se io ho attualmente installato firefox-bin..............cheh fare ??

Saluto

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

guarda che ti ho gia' risposto -> DEVI installare uno tra firefox seamonkey o xulrunner e sistemare le tue useflag.

----------

## silvius

Grazie, ma non ho capito.....ma usare seamonkey-bin invece di seamonkey è impossibile ?

Saluto

----------

## Onip

certi programmi (yelp o mplayerplug-in ad esempio) hanno bisogno dei sorgenti del motore di rendering gecko per compilare. Questi sorgenti sono forniti da uno tra

a) firefox

b) seamonkey

c) xulrunner

E' chiaro, a questo punto, che uno dei tre lo devi avere installato. Quindi se vuoi seamonkey-bin ti devi cuccare xulrunner. Quindi aggiusta di conseguenza le USE e

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

L'introduzione della possibilità c, cioè xulrunner, è relativamente recente in portage quindi non tutti gli ebuild del ramo stabile potrebbero essere aggiornati di conseguenza. Ergo se un certo pacchetto ( individuato tramite emerge -tDuNav world) ti richiede seamonkey o firefox la soluzione è cercare un workaround (o meglio un ebuild aggiornato) qui nel forum oppure in bugzilla.

Sono stato spiegato?   :Smile: 

----------

## silvius

ok, chiaro !!!!!

faccio delle prove e vi faccio sapere.

Saluto

----------

